# 4th of July and the no "Speak English" workers are buisy burying me : (



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

Yup, I stopped by a jobsite today to drop off some material and they are installing ceiling tiles with out a rough inspection. 

So the one guy who speaks english says he has to be done tuesday....nice to know the project time schedule


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

One mexican informed me the other day he , and most his mates, have no green card

so i asked, how is it you get along up here in VT?

he stated nobody at the banks asks them for ID

i just might have to rethink my _'implanted gub'mit microchip'_ rant.....

~CS~


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> One mexican informed me the other day he , and most his mates, have no green card
> 
> so i asked, how is it you get along up here in VT?
> 
> ...


They use Bank of America.. for their safe keeping.. seems there are a few loopholes in the law that allows them to deposit money.. no questions asked.. :no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Most likely they do not deposit, they go to the bank it is drawn on and cash it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Inasmuch as i get along with most folks, i don't understand the attraction of hires who.....>

_A) don't speak English well, or at all_

_B) have about as much attention to detail as a softmore shop class_

_C) if moved any slower, would be comatose_

~CS~


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

So you're a sayin' ya hafta drive a stick in th' ground next to em' ta see if they'ved moved?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

yes Larmguy, they got one speed, slooooowwwww......

~CS~


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Most likely they do not deposit, they go to the bank it is drawn on and cash it.


Nope..they deposit check just like you and me..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Nope..they deposit check just like you and me..


Oh, I had no idea you were in line with them at the bank.:laughing:

Most illegals are going to want cash, they don't write checks or use ATMs. I am sure there are some that do but most low income folks love green cash.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Oh, I had no idea you were in line with them at the bank.:laughing:
> 
> Most illegals are going to want cash, they don't write checks or use ATMs. I am sure there are some that do but most low income folks love green cash.


Exactly, in fact, that's why illegals are targeted for robbery since they are known to deal in all cash.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Some of them are very talented & they work hard. Till they join the union. Then they sit around and do nothing all day :jester:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Spark Master said:


> Some of them are very talented & they work hard. Till they join the union. Then they sit around and do nothing all day :jester:


...union workers work 8 for 8, as for illegals working for the union, sorry pal, *thats a non union gimmick*- unions don't and won't hire illegals.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Inasmuch as i get along with most folks, i don't understand the attraction of hires who.....>
> 
> _A) don't speak English well, or at all_
> 
> ...


D) World-class thieves.
They move fast when they're stealing items.


----------

